
Show HN: A J Cheat Sheet - dankilman
https://github.com/dankilman/j-cheat-sheet/blob/master/cheat-sheet.ijs
======
dankilman
I've recently finished a book on the J programming language (Learning J) and
summarised what I read in what turned out to be a rather useful (at least to
me) cheat sheet.

Other similar content I found was not very "ctrl+f"-able, this one is.

Perhaps someone else will find it useful as well.

